# Roofing Repair Technician Needed for Bone Dry Roofing : Evansville, IN



## tiffany.richards (2 mo ago)

*Roofing Repair & Maintenance Technician*

Join a great company! Bone Dry Roofing is looking for several professional Roofing Repair Technicians to join our team in Evansville, IN. Our Repair Technicians complete a variety of jobs such as roofing, siding and gutter repair for Bone Dry Roofing customers while providing exceptional service.

Work trucks and fuel will be provided by Bone Dry Roofing. Our pay structure is commission based, where you will earn a percentage of the projects you complete.

*Compensations and Benefits*

Base Pay with project commission plan.
Weekly Pay.
Company phone, truck and fuel provided.
Medical, vision, and dental insurance
401(k) with 3% company match
PTO, vacation, and sick
Check out the job description and Apply here. 
Learn more about our company HERE.


----------

